# President address will hose all network schedules



## TivoGeezer (Dec 3, 2003)

Be prepared to watch shows live or take manual control of your TiVos. The President will address the country at 8:00 PM tonight, most likely on all networks, so the schedules are going to have to be thrown right out the window. I would guess at least a half hour delay in all shows.


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

Little late.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=299511

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=299735

And others scattered all over the forums.

phox


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

Does no one search? Or at least bother browsing a page or two in the TV Show talk thread? This is AT LEAST the 8th thread started on this topic.


----------



## Markman07 (Jul 18, 2001)

Hi. What is this?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Thread #8!

Are we headed for a new record?


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

Yep, and the Pacific Time zone is safe once again.


----------



## jeremybb (Apr 11, 2004)

sieglinde said:


> Yep, and the Pacific Time zone is safe once again.


"The West is the best.
Get here and we'll do the rest."

-Jim Morrison


----------



## justapixel (Sep 27, 2001)

jeremybb said:


> "The West is the best.
> Get here and we'll do the rest."
> 
> -Jim Morrison


Yeah, except you know by now that's not true.

:down: It blew our schedule too.

I can't imagine why?


----------



## mgar (Feb 14, 2005)

justapixel said:


> Yeah, except you know by now that's not true.
> 
> :down: It blew our schedule too.
> 
> I can't imagine why?


You probably had similar problems to what we had south of you. My recording of 24 was completely messed up. Looks like I will be getting this episode from an alternative source. I came in late and didn't see the other threads.


----------



## tai-pan (Feb 9, 2006)

mgar said:


> You probably had similar problems to what we had south of you. My recording of 24 was completely messed up. Looks like I will be getting this episode from an alternative source. I came in late and didn't see the other threads.


Really? According to my To Do list 24 was scheduled for 20 minutes late and even though I played it safe and did it manually from 8 to 11 when I went back and checked the speech really was 20 minutes long so apparently tivo was right.


----------



## mgar (Feb 14, 2005)

tai-pan said:


> Really? According to my To Do list 24 was scheduled for 20 minutes late and even though I played it safe and did it manually from 8 to 11 when I went back and checked the speech really was 20 minutes long so apparently tivo was right.


My TiVo had it starting at 20 after the hour, but it actually started at the top of the hour.(Comcast, Stockton, CA)


----------

